# CAT with early kidney disease - food



## sooty73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear Cat friends

I am new to this forum and hoping that I may be able to get some advice. Our 16 year old black cat has early kidney disease, as confirmed by the Vet, who was doing free urine checks for cats in Hampshire, UK. The sample indicated problems, so the Vet recommended blood tests, which cost a fortune, but also confirmed the Kidney disease, apparently early stage.

If it wasnt for the urine test, I would never have known. She eats well, mainly wet food and I always put a teaspoon of water mixed in. Her fur is shiny, is an in door cat though she does sit in the garden now and again. She did have bouts of diarreah for Months so wonder if that was a clue. Apart from that she is a small cat who loves running around the house.

The Vet has recommended the usual Royal Canin diet food, as sold by him at a premium, shock horror and it stinks the house out. Sooty eats it, but she misses her Coley fish, which she has from frozen, 3 times a week.

I have researched the web and it seems so confusing about protein, sodium and prosperous and food in general. It seems that in the UK, you have to get a prescription for the special food, as no non-prescribed food in Pet Mart, etc, seems to stock the food, that contains the low percentage requirements, especially, salt and phosphorus and maybe protein.

I read an article indicting that the protein reduction was less important than salt an phosphorus reduction. The thought of this expensive stinky food every day is too much, and Im sure Sooty has reservations about it.

Can you recommend alternatives or any other non-prescribed foods. Should I ban Sooty from Coley fish for ever because I think she will be devasted. She may be just a cat but to me she is more human than some people I know.

Please if you can help

Thanks
Tony in Hampshire, UK


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Tony from Hampshire, when you were looking on the web for stuff about kidney disease did you come across Tanya's CRF site? If not, check it out now: Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and How to Cope With It. What they don't know about kidney disease and diet isn't worth knowing. They also have a yahoo group that I would strongly suggest you sign up for to get some personalised help from the knowledgeable group. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/tanyas-crf-support/


----------



## sooty73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks hobbs2004 for your input. I have seen Tanya's site and the food list with their values in order of %. I was shocked how high the food is with salt / phosphorus. Sooty was eating this stuff since she was a kitten.


tony


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi

My cat, Oscar, had CRF. He wouldn't eat any of the renal diet food so I used to use a phosphorous binder called Renalzin Renalzin Phosphate Reducer Aiding Kidney Function - From £6.83

This can be added to regular food and reduces the phosphorous absorbtion from the food. Oscar's CRF levels dropped so much that he became more "at risk" than actually having CRF.

I didn't stop giving Oscar any of his favourite things, he just got them in smaller quantities


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Neither my present cat with Chronic Kidney Disease or any of my previous cats with the disease, would eat the Renal Prescription Diets (which btw you can buy more cheaply online in bulk than from the vet, and do *not* need a prescription for).

8 months ago my 15 y/old cat was losing weight rapidly on the renal diet, 
was shaky on his feet, and looking so sorry for himself that the vet was recommending he should be pts. Not only was the cat not eating much, but he had digestive issues and was vomiting frequently. So I changed his diet.

He now has Grau Sensitive (grain free canned), Tiger Cat Sensitive (grain free), Royal Canin Ageing+12, and once a day he has roast chicken.

To all of these I add a phosphorous binder. I find he gets on better with Ipakitine than Renalzin, as in his case Renalzin made him constipated.

He has a pet's water fountain to encourage him to drink water, and when he is a bit reluctant to eat I give him home-made broths (chicken or turkey) to ensure he is kept well hydrated. (essential with this disease).

He has gained weight and has a spring in his step again! His coat is looking good too. No more vomiting or digestive issues:thumbup: His 'kidney' levels have stayed the same, no better, no worse..

He is on is Fortekor 2.5 mg daily. Has the vet prescribed this for your cat yet?

Many people on Tanya's site don't agree with feeding a low protein diet to a cat with kidney disease.

Fish is very high in phosphorous, so I probably wouldn't feed your cat coley 
more than once a week, or twice at most. But how about substituting roast chicken for the other 2 "treat" meals?

A holistic vet whom I consulted about my cat's chronic kidney disease pointed out the disease often causes the cat depression and a loss of interest in life. Therefore it is important the cat should at least be allowed to enjoy his food, so he has some quality of life left.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi sooty,
Some great advice above which will hopefully help you.
I just wanted to make a point though, that as my vet often comments, most cats of this age will as a matter of course have _some_ degree of kidney insufficiency.
I have a 17 1/2 year old and last time I saw a locum vet with him, he lectured long and in vain on the need for me to have him on a prescription low protein diet. I kind of nodded and let him go on ( we were there for another unrelated issue) and have carried on with Murphy's high protein and raw diet. My regular vet agrees that this food is suiting him and he is in great health for his age, so don't panic too much about this 'diagnosis'
Phos binders are often used as others above have suggested, but does the cat's blood test show that phos is raised?


----------



## sooty73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for this advice and your time, i have hope now for Sooty, instead of the confusion of now knowing what is best.

Best wishes

TOny


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Tony, if you decide to go down the phosphorus binder road, I've got both Renalzin and Ipakitine left over from my little girl who had renal failure. Keep the food wet, grain-free and most importantly give her food she'll eat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Why is Chronic Kidney Disease Common in Domestic Cats?
Thought you might find this article interesting Tony.


----------



## sooty73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Misi said:


> Tony, if you decide to go down the phosphorus binder road, I've got both Renalzin and Ipakitine left over from my little girl who had renal failure. Keep the food wet, grain-free and most importantly give her food she'll eat


Thanks Misi. I will try to obtain the binder. My Vet seemed oblivious to this stuff so I have been shopping around and may have to buy on the Internet. Sooty is not so keen on Hills after a few days, she went back to the Royal Canin, at least for now. I guess its a case of experimenting with types of suitable food.

Tony


----------

